# Review Tamron 150-600mm G2



## ajfotofilmagem (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## Don Haines (Dec 28, 2018)

I have one, and shoot a lot out of the canoe with it. I really like the lens!


----------



## slclick (Feb 24, 2019)

Thank you for sharing! This is on my short list of next lens to buy.


----------

